# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  iFREE BOX Update Ver 1.33 Released - 14/8/2020

## mohamed73

News : 1. Fixed Write Button Function
2. Fixed Read and Write Parameter
3. Added New Firmware  ( You Need Update your iFree Box Firmware  )
4. Fixed SOme Bugs in Previous Version Download Link
=========== 
Google Drive : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

